# Quotas Error



## cachorroyayo (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello forum,

I just installed a '7.4-RELEASE FreeBSD' server. I've recompiled my kernel to support quotas.


```
cat /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERICQUO | grep -i quo
options 	QUOTA			# Enable quotas
```


I have this structure in my /etc/fstab because I had to remove *quotas options from fstab.


```
cat /etc/fstab 
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/da0s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/da0s1a		/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/da0s1d		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/da4s1e		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/da4s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
/dev/gvinum/mega	/home		ufs	rw		1	2
proc			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```

Where /dev/gvinum/mega is gvinum installed partition of 3 disks of 200GB each one.

When I add 'usrquota,grpquota' or 'userquota,groupquota' in both cases, the server runs into single mode user and suggests modifying /etc/fstab and removing 'quota' options.



```
quotaon -a
quotaon: /home not mounted for group quotas
quotaon: /home not mounted for user quotas
```



```
[root@perseus /mega/home/eduardo]# quotacheck -a
quotacheck: /home not mounted for group quotas
quotacheck: /home not mounted for user quotas
quotacheck: /home not mounted for group quotas
quotacheck: /home not mounted for user quotas
```


When I run the mount command I get this info


```
#mount
   /dev/da0s1a on / (ufs, local)
   devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
   /dev/da0s1d on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
  /dev/da4s1e on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates) 
  /dev/da4s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
   /dev/gvinum/mega on /mega/home (ufs, local)
   procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
```


```
/usr/sbin/repquota /home
repquota: /home not mounted for user quotas
```

Can anybody suggest me an option to set up my quotas?

Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you also add this to /etc/rc.conf?

```
enable_quotas="YES"
```

Handbook: 19.15 File System Quotas


----------



## cachorroyayo (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, my rc.conf contains this lines about quotas.


```
enable_quotas="YES"
check_quotas="YES"
```


----------



## cachorroyayo (Apr 13, 2012)

I've followed these steps. *B*ut I have no way to complete the process.


----------



## cachorroyayo (Apr 13, 2012)

Look this please


```
dmesg | grep quota
mount option <usrquota> is unknown
mount option <grpquota> is unknown
mount option <usrquota> is unknown
mount option <grpquota> is unknown
```

And this...


```
[root@perseus /mega/home/eduardo]# cat /etc/fstab 
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/da0s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/da0s1a		/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/da0s1d		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/da4s1e		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/da4s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
/dev/gvinum/mega	/home		ufs	rw,userquota	1	2
proc			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```

Thank you very much.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2012)

cachorroyayo, use proper formatting for your posts: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 - system/command output and file contents do not belong inside 





> tags.


----------



## cachorroyayo (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry DutchDameon,
I will consider for the next time.


----------



## cachorroyayo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,

I don't understand why FreeBSD says 

[CMD=]quotaon -avu /home[/cmd]

```
quotaon: /home not mounted for user quotas
quotaon: /home not found in fstab
```

[CMD=]quotacheck -a[/cmd]

```
quotacheck: /home not mounted for group quotas
quotacheck: /home not mounted for user quotas
quotacheck: /home not mounted for group quotas
quotacheck: /home not mounted for user quotas
```

If my /etc/fstab file contains /home partition

[cmd=]cat /etc/fstab[/cmd]

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/da0s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/da0s1a		/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/da0s1d		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/da4s1e		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/da4s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
/dev/gvinum/mega	/home		ufs	rw,userquota,groupquota	1	1	
proc			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```

I've followed http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es/books/handbook/book.html#QUOTAS and http://www.freebsddiary.org/quotas.php.

But I can't complete my process.

Thank you.


----------



## cachorroyayo (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry I omit this command.

[CMD=]quota -v[/cmd]

```
quota: /home not mounted for user quotas
Disk quotas for user root (uid 0): none
```

Thank you.


----------

